

Ask HN: Which would be a better splash page? - adityar

After receiving some mixed feedback on my previous splash page, I put together another one. I was hoping to get some feedback on it.<p>Option 1: http://www.mesmira.com (the new one, high-level concept and some explanatory pitch text)<p>Option 2: http://www.mesmira.com/splash (a screenshot of the actual product with the value proposition as text markers)<p>Option 3: not good enough. Again!<p>Any suggestions/feedback would be highly appreciated.<p>Thanks,
Aditya
======
bayouborne
Hi Aditya - just my opinion, but I like the 2nd one. The only thing I'd change
with the 2nd is the visual treatment of the buttons along the top - they seem
a little crowded.

Slightly tweaked version here:

<http://www.djconsultants.com/mes2.jpg>

~~~
adityar
Thanks. This is embarrassing but I can't make out any difference in mes2...I'm
looking at the buttons (assume that's where the tweaks are). Is there a change
in aspect ratio of the buttons?

~~~
bayouborne
It's there, but it's not a very big change - perhaps best chalked up to my
obsessiveness to white-space..;-)

Anyway, 2nd's my vote. Good luck!

------
pxtreme75
Visually I prefer the first. You need to find a way to keep it as visually
pleasing as it is while integrating some more info about the actual product.
But I would avoid the second screen -- too complex for a newcomer.

~~~
adityar
Thanks for taking the time on this one.

------
seb_z_lite
I also find the second one too crowded for a splash page. It looks more like a
page that I would see as an introduction. A More in-depth exploration of the
site.(with animation and fireworks!!).

~~~
adityar
Thanks for the feedback. Really appreciate it.

